# Agile Toucan



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

I have been meaning to do a review on this and figured now is as good a time as any. First I would like to commend Dankung on their excellent service. They got my package to me in about a week even though I paid for the 13 day service. I also contacted them once during the process and they were very quick and easy to deal with in communication as well.

Now then, this is my first sling that is not from a department store like walmart. As I had hoped, the form of the Toucan fit my hand very well. I have nothing else to compare it to besides my Daisy for the moment (soon to change) but I can say it is comfortable and I have no complaints. IT comes with 1475 looped tubes and though I can pull them back easily, there is just a tiny bit of shake in my hold if I take too long to aim. I think this is not uncommon for a newb like me. I think some 2040 tubes will help me develop good form with this slingshot.

Having said that I have been shooting rocks and getting better with my aim while I wait for my ammo to arrive in the mail from a different order. It shoots just fine so long as the rocks have enough weight to them otherwise they don't fly vey far.

I did order a second set of 1475's and some 1/2" ammo from Simple Shot that will be here tomorrow but I think I will have to go back and order the 2040 tubes and smaller ammo very soon.

All in all I am happy with the Agile Toucan as my first real slingshot and hope to put it through it's paces in the next few weeks.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.

IMHO, the looped tubes that comes with the Chinese slingshots are too short unless your draw is also very short.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very good shooter...I Would suggest using 3/8" steel balls....I like 1842 tubing....Make a big loop..Cut a length 24" long

fold it in half..Put both ends in pouch hole ..about 3/8" fold over & tie the tube..You will have 2 tube ends too tie each in the pouch hole..Here ya go my friend...This looped set makes nice for shooting....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay perhaps I will order a length of tubing and a good pouch from Simple Shot and try to set it up myself. So glad they sell Chinese tubing. I will eventually try bands but not on this shooter. I will keep the Toucan strictly for tubes and probably get a Scout or a Hathcock Target Sniper for bands in the future. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to mildly disagree with OldMiser. 11.5 inch loops, which is what you get when you cut the tube 24 inches long, are muchn too long unless you have gorilla arms and shoot butterfly. I pull my 6.75 inch loops to 36 inches. Also 3/8 steel is too light for 1745 loops. I consider it a bit light for 2040 singles, but know I'll get some disagreement on that.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm going to mildly disagree with OldMiser. 11.5 inch loops, which is what you get when you cut the tube 24 inches long, are muchn too long unless you have gorilla arms and shoot butterfly. I pull my 6.75 inch loops to 36 inches. Also 3/8 steel is too light for 1745 loops. I consider it a bit light for 2040 singles, but know I'll get some disagreement on that.


Yes.. you are correct Henry..I forgot too mention I was using that for butterfly draw...My bad error...Otherwise I make a persuto

looped tube set..3 1/2" loop tie on a mark.. then 7" to pouch ...I draw 35" I find 7" works better for me than 6" or 6 1/2".......OM


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks to both of you for the advice. I look forward to the day when I know enough about what works well with what, that I can offer as much help to newbs as you folks have done for me.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just odered my toucan a week ago ive heard so much good about it .just started shooting dankung and i love it simplicity and ease of changing looped band sets . also find im more accurate with this style of slinger . youll find looped bandsets are easy to tie and outlast flatbands by alot . your choices for flatbands are both great one . id get them both. I hope you find the s.s. sport as enjoyable as many of us. Enjoy


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

hi there, started using slingshots again after a 40 year gap ( been shooting shotgun and rifle all that time), wow have things changed!! i bought a dankung style catty to have a play with and the bug has bitten, so after reading about the toucan(a lot) i'm going to order one. I changed the tubes on my other one as it was made in china for their draw length and weight i guess. iv'e put looped dub dub green on and although i don't have access to a chrony, it will put 12mm lead ball through half inch pine plank at 25 feet.( i'm not accurate enough yet for any long shots) but at 31" draw length its pulling about 28 pounds and i find that quite enough for an old fart like me.Looking forward to reading posts from all you experienced shooters and picking up many tips.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I received the Agile Toucan this week, changed the tubing for flats and now I am enjoying this practical shooter that is very accurate for target shooting.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Ive had for about two months its definatly a great shooter . i main use looped 1842 and 1745 on it . i find with 1745 and using 7/16 / 11 mm steel sizzle down range it ripping through first layer on my back stop . i havent tried flats yet . definatly one i like having in my e.d.c . its also very beautiful . hats off to dankung .com.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Just a head's up re: Delivery delays

I ordered a Dankung Cougar on Oct 31st, and expected delivery in 13 days, plus or minus.

When the ss failed to arrive, I contacted Dankung for a delivery update. They advised me that the ss went through US Customs on November 19th.

Later on, I had another communication with them, and basically they advised me to give it a few more days (assuring me that it was on it's way). They respond quickly to any e-mails and they're quite pleasant.

It wasn't until November 28th that I finally received the Cougar, just a couple of days just short of a month.

Now this - I ordered a ss from one of our most respected vendors, and he shipped it right away. Today I tracked the ss to where it was dropped off after its airplane flight - a post office at least an hour and a half away. It arrived there on November. 27th, Today is December 2nd and I still don't have it.

The USPS needs a good strong dose of adrenalin.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The first time i odered from dankung.com it came rather fast . my second order was for my palm thunder that took a little over three weeks. But when does come get ready to blown away. These frames are beautiful works of art. Great quality.


----------

